# need help deciding



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

Someone asked me if i wanted to Adopt another GSD that is 11 mo they adopted him from someone that got him from a home where the owner had passed away. they said he was outside with no food and water for a few days. my friend lives at home and has two older dogs apparently they are not active and causing issues and her mom cant decide whether or not to keep him. Triad will be a year old next week. He needs a little bit more Training on a leash that i am trying to work on( he pulls while on walks). i was thinking of adopting another dog in the future (female preferably). i dont know if its a good time right now or i should wait like i planned.My friend said shes very picky on who will take care of him. what should i do?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how can you not know if it's the right time for
you to get another dog? if you don't rather it's
the right time to get another dog then definitely
don't one at this time. make sure the time is right.
i think the right time to bring in another dog is when
have the time and money for one for the long run.



TriadGSD said:


> i was thinking of adopting another dog in the future (female preferably).
> >>>>> i dont know if its a good time right now or i should wait like i planned.<<<<<
> 
> My friend said shes very picky on who will take care of him. what should i do?


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

i think i will wait till i am ready. only reason i consider it is Triad might want someone to play with. im going to help her find a good home for her german shepherd.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

My boy is a year old and we were offered a slightly younger female> I had to say no. Havoc is coming along very well but adding another adolescent dog at this time has such potential for disaster. There is always going to be great dog that need a home. I'm waiting till I'm ready.


----------



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

blehmannwa said:


> My boy is a year old and we were offered a slightly younger female> I had to say no. Havoc is coming along very well but adding another adolescent dog at this time has such potential for disaster. There is always going to be great dog that need a home. I'm waiting till I'm ready.


I've been thinking about adding another rescue to our house and have been on the fence about it, but reading your post, my decision has been solidified...I need to make sure my current rescue is meeting his full potential by doing everthing _I_ can (training/bonding/socialization) before bringing in a second dog. And sadly, there IS always going to be a great dog that needs a home...the rescue I'll use again is always full with more on the waiting list.

Thanks for putting it in black and white...


----------

